# Global Warming? - What Happened?



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's some reading for your warmist friends (the few that can read, comprehension is another matter).

Scientists predict 'mini ice age' will hit in 15 years - AOL.com


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

On one hand, there's the consensus of 95%+ of the scientific community, about one phenomenon related to the accumulation of greenhouse gases.

On the other, we have one scientist who's done a simulation study of an entirely different phenomenon, solar cycling.

These phenomena are not causally related; so both could be accurate in how each will affect the system. In fact, the only thing they have in common is they affect a common outcome (climate).

If you take this as a reversal of climate science, or a disputation of the effects of greenhouse gases, I suggest you read a little deeper...say, beyond the headline.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Spice said:


> On one hand, there's the consensus of 95%+ of the scientific community, about one phenomenon related to the accumulation of greenhouse gases.
> 
> On the other, we have one scientist who's done a simulation study of an entirely different phenomenon, solar cycling.
> 
> ...


I'll have to read a little deeper later. It's the middle of July, and I need to chop wood and get the fireplace going so the furnace don't kick on. I know, I know, that's weather, not climate.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I think the bigger story here is that AOL still exists! Who knew!!!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

topgun said:


> I'll have to read a little deeper later. It's the middle of July, and I need to chop wood and get the fireplace going so the furnace don't kick on. I know, I know, that's weather, not climate.[/QUOTE
> 
> .......Are you still are under the impression that the global climate change theory predicts warming in all places at all times? Rather than an increase in *average* global temperature, and increase in extreme weather events world-wide, and *disruptions* of highly varied descriptions in different places, which is what the theory actually predicts? Yes, seriously, please Do read deeper; and not *only* from the minority sources that agree with your original position.
> 
> (By the way, the blanket insults against anyone who disagrees with your position do say more about you than about those you insult.)


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Spice said:


> topgun said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to read a little deeper later. It's the middle of July, and I need to chop wood and get the fireplace going so the furnace don't kick on. I know, I know, that's weather, not climate.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In the 70's it was cooling and a coming ice age, then it was global warming, now its climate change. Hint we had 4 ice ages before industrialization and each one ended with global warming. Its the sun and how intensely it burns or a variation in orbit (doubtful). Climate change is about control and money. CO2 is plant food. Biology 101 for 3rd graders. By the way the scientific method is not consensus. Consensus was from the dark ages.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Freakin hot here at Slippy Lodge today.

I pray for a day that none of my tax dollars go to these warming/cooling/global crap. If some scientist wants to study it on his own dime or paid for by private funds, knock yourself out. None of it has any bearing whatsoever on my life. 

Now where are the keys to my big ass honkin' truck?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I froze my nertz off last winter. It was colder than a witches tit in a brass bra here and I am so glad that I had three different heating sources. I don't drink the Global Warming/Climate change Kool-Aid.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

This is going to be my last post here on this subject because this whole "global warming", "climate change", "climate disruption" thing isn't really worth very much of my precious time (I still have some beers in the fridge that need my urgent attention).

I just want to say that, here and now, in the REAL world, we have the United States, and even the whole world for that matter, quickly going to hell in a hand basket, as the saying goes. And then we have these "chicken little" clowns running around, claiming we're all doomed, who are more concerned with a percentage of a degree in temperature over centuries. These pseudo, scientific expert clowns feel that's where we should concentrate all of our efforts on this planet to change this dire circumstance, and where we should throw all of our money.

I just gotta ask you folks one question, what's more important, that percentage of a degree over centuries, or that beer in my fridge? 

But I'll tell you people what, when my beer starts to suffer from the warming, then, and only then, will it get any of my attention.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

topgun said:


> Spice said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you sending your checks to stop all of this warming stuff?
> ...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

topgun said:


> ......
> 
> But I'll tell you people what, when my beer starts to suffer from the warming, then, and only then, will it get any of my attention.


If the above statement is true then why did you start a topic on weather changes?


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Auntie said:


> If the above statement is true then why did you start a topic on weather changes?


Duh, it's because I like my beer cold.

And for you S & P, if a tenth of a degree over a century is going cause your children and grand children great harm, then maybe it's best they get weeded out of the gene pool anyway.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

topgun said:


> Duh, it's because I like my beer cold.
> 
> And for you S & P, if a tenth of a degree over a century is going cause your children and grand children great harm, then maybe it's best they get weeded out of the gene pool anyway.


WTH? I quoted this because I can not believe you said that. Please tell me it means something different than I think it does. I am just stunned that you would make a statement like this.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

topgun said:


> Duh, it's because I like my beer cold.
> 
> And for you S & P, if a tenth of a degree over a century is going cause your children and grand children great harm, then maybe it's best they get weeded out of the gene pool anyway.


Thank you for the personal attack, it's always nice to get those out of the way early in a discussion.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't fret much about the whole climate debate. *IF* man has affected it, he's free to do so. There is no Federation of Planets that will come down and punish us for raising or temps a bit.
The coast *might* change, frozen and barren lands *might* become hospitable living areas again, and life on this dirt ball will continue.
It's not doomsday, just the planet adjusting to us.(if that proves true)
I'm confident it will all sort itself out eventually... as it has throughout EVERY SINGLE similar event in the planet's history.

In the immortal words of Douglas Adams, "DON'T PANIC!"
At any moment, an intergalactic shipping highway could be built right through our solar system, and we'd have little say in the matter.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not too worried about my Grandchildren or Great Grandchildren because IF the the climate is changing it will be the new normal to them. They'll be born into it and won't notice a thing. I'll be able to sit on the porch and yell crazy things like "I remember back in the summer of 15 when it was 80 degrees in July rather than 82 degrees like it is now. Now GET OFF MY LAWN!" 

On a side note: to those of you boiling at home, I just got back from surfing and the temp is about 70 with a water temp of about 65. No wetsuit needed and it felt sooooooo good.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not too worried about my Grandchildren or Great Grandchildren because IF the the climate is changing it will be the new normal to them. They'll be born into it and won't notice a thing. I'll be able to sit on the porch and yell crazy things like "I remember back in the summer of 15 when it was 80 degrees in July rather than 82 degrees like it is now. Now GET OFF MY LAWN!"
> 
> On a side note: to those of you boiling at home, I just got back from surfing and the temp is about 70 with a water temp of about 65. No wetsuit needed and it felt sooooooo good.


I just walked out to my garage to take a pic of my Stihl brush cutter attachment and when I came back inside Mrs Slippy laughed and said with a smirk, "I KNOW you have not been running, so did you get caught in the sprinkler"? I was soaked through my shirt after 10 minutes in the sweltering heat. Its 95 with 90% humidity.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I just walked out to my garage to take a pic of my Stihl brush cutter attachment and when I came back inside Mrs Slippy laughed and said with a smirk, "I KNOW you have not been running, so did you get caught in the sprinkler"? I was soaked through my shirt after 10 minutes in the sweltering heat. Its 95 with 90% humidity.


I've been in humidity and to that I say "No thank you sir". I'll take my dry desert heat any day. Now go have a beer to rehydrate.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I just walked out to my garage to take a pic of my Stihl brush cutter attachment and when I came back inside Mrs Slippy laughed and said with a smirk, "I KNOW you have not been running, so did you get caught in the sprinkler"? I was soaked through my shirt after 10 minutes in the sweltering heat. Its 95 with 90% humidity.


Same here Slip, 95 and the humidity is awful. Going to be a long hot summer. Thank god for the Swimming pool!


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Thank you for the personal attack, it's always nice to get those out of the way early in a discussion.


Well, maybe after I "get my head out of the sand", I'll try and avoid launching personal attacks. Thanks for the advice, it's nice when it comes from someone who knows.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Auntie said:


> WTH? I quoted this because I can not believe you said that. Please tell me it means something different than I think it does. I am just stunned that you would make a statement like this.


Not sure what you mean there Auntie........You're stunned and can't believe what? That I like my beer cold?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

topgun said:


> Not sure what you mean there Auntie........You're stunned and can't believe what? That I like my beer cold?


Uh huh yeah that is it. It wasn't the mention of the gene pool.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

topgun said:


> Well, maybe after I "get my head out of the sand", I'll try and avoid launching personal attacks. Thanks for the advice, it's nice when it comes from someone who knows.


I never said it was. Unlike you sir, until right now I never mentioned you personally at all. I don't do "personal", and I don't hope that your family dies either... that would be a reprehensible thought... or at least I think it would... I wish you and them all the best.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Auntie, the unfortunate reality of things in this cruel world are, that if someone's gene's are so weak, that it don't allow them to adapt to a fraction of a degree temperature over their lifetime, then Mother Nature will definitely weed those genes out over time. Ever hear of something called survival of the fittest?

If you don't believe in the reality of the survival of the fittest, what are you doing on this website anyway? 

I'm sorry if sometimes I sound so sinister, but quite frankly, I've had just about all I can take from people who get "offended" or "appalled" or have such "thin skin", that you can't even call a spade a spade anymore for fear of "offending" someone. I think the problem started when schools starting teaching that everyone is "equal" no matter what, just to build up their "self-esteem. They don't keep score in games. There are no winners or losers. In real life there are winners and losers, and when these educationally-challenged kids have to come to grips with that, they need counseling. 

Well guess what? The reality of things are that yes, people are inded created equal. But that's where the equality stops, at birth. Some people go on to college and get educated, some go on to trade schools acquire other skills, and then you have those that don't do either, but rather just sit around collecting off the taxpayers while stealing from the achievers. Do you feel these three groups are "equal"? If you do, go grab that pointed dunce cap, and go sit in the corner until reality slaps you awake.

I'd be glad to offer other "reality checks" if only people would ask, heaven knows they won't learn any of that in today's schools.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I never said it was. Unlike you sir, until right now I never mentioned you personally at all. I don't do "personal", and I don't hope that your family dies either... that would be a reprehensible thought... or at least I think it would... I wish you and them all the best.


Good sir, please re-read my post. I certainly never wished for anyone's family to die. And please read my previous post because I feel you may need one of those reality checks, because I too, wish you all the best.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

topgun said:


> Auntie, the unfortunate reality of things in this cruel world are, that if someone's gene's are so weak, that it don't allow them to adapt to a fraction of a degree temperature over their lifetime, then Mother Nature will definitely weed those genes out over time. Ever hear of something called survival of the fittest?
> 
> If you don't believe in the reality of the survival of the fittest, what are you doing on this website anyway?
> 
> ...


I am on this site to learn and offer what limited knowledge I have on things such as gardening and food preservation. Sometimes to learn you have to ask questions and/or present the other side of the coin and see what the responses are.

I have given my fair share of opinions on this site and a few reality checks. However, I have never dragged other peoples families into the conversation. That is below the belt in my opinion. I was raised to call a spade a spade and a rat a rat. However, I was also taught to deal with the person I am talking to or debating not to bring others into it. I have read your posts and didn't expect that type of behavior from you and was shocked.

There are winners and losers in everything. It is a hard lesson for some to learn but they will eventually learn it. You forgot one group of people, those that didn't go to college or trade school but learned things by trial and error and earned a good living at what they chose to do.

I am also well versed on how schools operate now. There is this great thing called research! That is why we home school, my nephews will be graduating from the high school curriculum at 15 and 16.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

You people who are "offended", appalled", "shocked' and let's not forget all those having "reprehensible thoughts", remind me of the Eveready bunny. The only difference between me and you, is I come right out and say it, but you prefer to hide behind the innuendo in your snide comments.

Have a nice evening, I hope you won't lose too much sleep.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Innuendos? I thought I said things clearly. Where was the innuendo so I may learn to come "right out and say it" as well as you do.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It's really nice to see a good people trying to have a rational conversation with someone who is "slippery". Auntie and Salt-N-Pepper I applaud your attempt. 

Now, back to the topic at hand...
It might be easier to accept a global climate change if folks didn't grandstand and say things like the arctic ice pack will be gone by 2014 (our favorite ex-congress critter) and then it was not only still there but the ice pack was growing.
It might be easier to accept if the mayor of New York city didn't say that the ocean was rising and New York would be under water soon when the rest of the shoreline is staying put. As far as the ocean goes I always thought that if it rose in one spot it would rise everywhere at the same rate. water tends to find a level so how can one spot be rising?

It might be easier to accept if the scientists actually understood the dynamics to which they refer - they admit that their models do not include all the dynamics because they themselves don't understand it all yet - and if they didn't start out with global warming at such and such a rate and then because those points were off the mark they change their story to global climate change. They sound like a couple of used car salesmen trying to sell the same car to two people telling them want they want to hear - except we are hearing both conversations.

It might be more believable if these scientists were not being paid by the government that wants to use climate change as a means to tax people. 

The sad thing is that until they can show evidence that the climate is changing beyond or faster than it has in the past all they can say is that the climate is changing. They have little evidence that humans are the cause or that humans can affect it. The planet was once a frozen world with the oceans frozen a mile deep and it has been a lot warmer than it is now - before man ever set foot on the ground. The CO2 levels have been higher and the methane levels have been higher than they are now. The climate has swung from low to high several times in a single decade in the distant past. Mankind thinks it is so powerful that we can "patch the hole in the ozone" or keep the planet from heating or cooling when history shows that there is very little that we can do to modify the patterns that have been ongoing since the birth of this planet. I agree that the climate is changing but then it has been changing since the last ice age and it will continue to change. We have the choice to adapt to the coming changes or go the way of the dinosaurs. Our ancestors migrated to stay in temperate areas and we may end up doing the same thing.

I don't know if man can affect the climate or not - I don't think the scientists know either - but yes, we should all live with a reverence for this little blue marble because it is the only home we have right now. Let's try to keep it as nice as we can - without the taxes, hysteria, or finger pointing (none of which you have done).


----------

